# [solved] AMD graphics not detected: No screen found

## ShanaXXII

I am trying to install Gentoo on one of my laptops.

It appears that my graphics card is not being used and I have this probably 640x480 screen size with only the terminal.

```
# lspci | grep VGA

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780MC [Mobility Radeon HD 3100]
```

I am using the gentoo-sources-3.18.7

```
Device Drivers -->

..... Generic Driver Options -->

.......... [ * ] Prevent firmware from being built

..........  -*-  Userspace firmware loading support

.......... [ * ] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

..... Graphics support -->

.......... <*> /dev/agpart (AGP Support) -->

............... <*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

............... <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x85 chipset support

..... Direct Rendering Manager -->

.......... <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

.......... <*> ATI Radeon

............... [   ] Enable userspace modesetting on radeon (DEPRECATED)

..... Frame buffer Devices -->

..........  -*-  Support for frame buffer devices -->
```

```
# cat /etc/portage/make.conf | grep VIDEO_CARDS

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

I also have the linux-firmware installed

Not sure what I'm missing :/Last edited by ShanaXXII on Fri Feb 27, 2015 3:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schorsch_76

Maybe the radeon module isn't loaded. Please show

```
lspci -k
```

```
dmesg | grep radeon
```

----------

## ShanaXXII

```
# lspci -k

...

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780MC [Mobility Radeon HD 3100]

Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

...
```

```
# dmesg | grep radeon

[0.234511] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[0.235616] radeon 0000:01:05.0: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)

[0.235713] radeon 0000:01:05.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[0.236383] [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready.

[0.236449] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[0.236623] radeon 0000:01:05.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/r600_rlc.bin failed with error -2

[0.236752] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/r600_rlc.bin"

[0.236890] radeon 0000:01:05.0: Fatal error during GPU init

[0.236959] [drm] radeon: finishing device.

[0.238394] [drm] radeon: ttm finalized.

[0.238889] radeon: probe of 0000:01:05.0 failed with error -2
```

----------

## chithanh

```
 [0.236623] radeon 0000:01:05.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/r600_rlc.bin failed with error -2 
```

You are possibly missing the firmware for the card. Installing either sys-kernel/linux-firmware or x11-drivers/radeon-ucode is only enough if radeon is built as module.

If it is compiled into your kernel, additionally set

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/RS780_uvd.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Firmware

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  [0.236623] radeon 0000:01:05.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/r600_rlc.bin failed with error -2 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you  :Smile:  that fixed it

----------

